# Forum Offer - Eureka Mignon £265 delivered



## coffeebean

Eureka Mignon grinder £265 delivered for forum members only.

Let me know if you are interested!

Andy


----------



## Mrboots2u

Is that mark 2 . Keen price !


----------



## coffeebean

Certainly is!


----------



## Wuyang

Coffeebean.....message sent


----------



## charris

Is this new? If not how old it is and in what what condition is it?

(Apologies for the stupid questions but I am a newbie....)


----------



## 4085

There is no such thing as a mark 2. Eureka configure the switches in a number of ways and people think the two is a grind on demand and the one is not. That is not really accurate!


----------



## coffeebean

This is the on demand version in silver/grey with adjustable timer

Andy


----------



## coffeebean

Brand new











charris said:


> Is this new? If not how old it is and in what what condition is it?
> 
> (Apologies for the stupid questions but I am a newbie....)


----------



## charris

Andy,

what about this:



charris said:


> Is this new? If not how old it is and in what what condition is it?
> 
> (Apologies for the stupid questions but I am a newbie....)


----------



## coffeebean

It is a new grinder delivered direct to you from my supplier.



charris said:


> Andy,
> 
> what about this:


----------



## coffeebean

Thanks to all of you who have already taken up this offer! The next batch of grinders will be in on May 2nd and I have already started taking orders for these. They will be Mark III (as soon as I have a spec from Crem I'll let you all know!) I will be selling them at the same price as the Mark II for forum members so let me know if you want one!!

Andy


----------



## craig01nire

Hi Andy, could I put my name down for one of these please?

Can you accept paypal payments?

thanks


----------



## coffeebean

Usually I accept paypal, but I would prefer bank transfer if possible as I'm making next to nothing on it to keep a good price for the forum and would like to avoid paypal fees on this one if I can!


----------



## Nod

Hi

I'm interested please... I'll know for definite by may...

Thanks


----------



## coffeebean

They don't have an updated brochure as yet for the new grinder but they have sent a couple of pics


----------



## garydyke1

vBulletin Message

Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## JK009

Hi

just a quick question,

£265 is the price incl VAT or not?

Thanks

Vo


----------



## coffeebean

£265 all in delivered to your door!

Andy


----------



## MJI

coffeebean said:


> This is the on demand version in silver/grey with adjustable timer
> 
> Andy


Andy,

Might be be a daft question, but only in this colour?

Mike


----------



## coffeebean

Hi Mike,

Not a daft question at all! Sorry, the only colour I sell is silver/grey

Cheers

Andy


----------

